# Please recommend your favorite Mendelssohn 4th Symphony



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

I am studying the Mendelssohn 4th symphony, just for my own amusement. 

Please recommend your favorite recording of this glorious symphony. My current favorite is the recording by Sir Charles Mackerras and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, but I want to explore other options. In particular I would like to compare a good versions by a large symphony using modern instruments and full string sections.

The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment uses period instruments (or recreations of them) and a string section of very modest size, more akin to a chamber orchestra. This results in a very clear and precise sound, but less capable of the volume of sound, and passionate expression that can be achieved by modern instruments with full string sections.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The young Abbado on Decca and Pablo Heras-Casado on harmonia mundi.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Franz Bruggen, one of the more colorful and expressive conductors and musicians of the HIP movement, actually did a Mendelssohn 4. It is wonderful and not like you've heard it, unless you've heard it. 18th/early19th century style instruments were used.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the Mendelssohn Fourth that's in A major is my favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Szell. It is mercurial. And the orchestra keeps up the momentum.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This one under Roger Norrington is quite spirited.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

MarkW said:


> I think the Mendelssohn Fourth that's in A major is my favorite.


Well, this will sound closer to A flat to one with perfect pitch of our era. I think that it's a wonderful performance. I always respect what Bruggen does:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Truckload said:


> I am studying the Mendelssohn 4th symphony, just for my own amusement.
> 
> Please recommend your favorite recording of this glorious symphony. My current favorite is the recording by Sir Charles Mackerras and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, but I want to explore other options. In particular I would like to compare a good versions by a large symphony using modern instruments and full string sections.
> 
> The Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment uses period instruments (or recreations of them) and a string section of very modest size, more akin to a chamber orchestra. This results in a very clear and precise sound, but less capable of the volume of sound, and passionate expression that can be achieved by modern instruments with full string sections.


How are you going now, after all this advice?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Franz Bruggen, one of the more colorful and expressive conductors and musicians of the HIP movement, actually did a Mendelssohn 4. It is wonderful and not like you've heard it, unless you've heard it. 18th/early19th century style instruments were used.


Nice to know since I just got a disk with Bruggen's Mendelssohn 1st and 4th symphonies. Haven't listened to them yet though.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Another one to consider, that hasn't been mentioned, is James Levine with the Berlin Philharmonic, from the late '80s. The CD is paired with the Scottish Symphony (also superb) and is very cheap. I have it, love it and prefer it to Abbado's recording, which I also own. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have the DG coupling with Schubert's Unfinished by Sinopoli
Can recommend both works highly


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Damn it, Lincoln is absent again.....


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I think the Gardiner (not always my favourite conductor) is very good but it is not a work I am in love with.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Hamilton Harty and the Halle Orchestra: https://archive.org/details/MENDELSSOHNSymphonyNo.4-Italian-Hartey-NEWTRANSFER01.I.AllegroVivace

This looks promising, but I haven't heard it: http://fluffontheneedle.blogspot.co.at/2013/10/a-capital-performance.html


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Sir Thomas Beecham with The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Stowkowski with the National Philharmonic


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> Damn it, Lincoln is absent again.....


I'm not a versionist, so I can't really recommend a favourite version.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm not a versionist, so I can't really recommend a favourite version.


Neither, but I fondly consider you a Mendelscholar, so you are by law required to attend Mendelceremonies


----------

